

The 30,000 Futures of the Brain - jeffreyrogers
https://medium.com/@neuroecology/the-30-000-futures-of-the-brain-d857e3fbec55

======
etrautmann
I'm a PhD student in one of the labs referenced in this piece, and
overwhelmingly agree with Adam's main point. There are many levels of
abstraction from cellular and molecular processes all the way up to behavior
and cognition, and we should continue supporting and funding the diversity of
research that exists across all of these levels.

Encouragingly, the planing for Obama's BRAIN initiative is led by excellent
neuroscientists (Cori Bargmann and Bill Newsome) who carefully articulate this
vision throughout the planning process for this multi-year initiative.

------
bostonpete
"If you would like see things straight out of a a science fiction movie, you
should visit a neuroscience laboratory."

I lose some of my will to keep reading when I encounter a typo in the first
sentence of a long article...

~~~
girvo
That's a shame, because in my opinion this article is well worth a read, and
the content far more important than a small typo.

